# Post Crash LVPK, Pre 98, ECSD,707, Larry OG,Power Kush



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

_*Well let's start this Grow Journal over and pick up from after the crash...Some pics of Larry OG, Pre 98 Bubba and ECSD...all are at 34 days of flowering.

The Larry OG is really shining this grow,...having a grow under my belt with her has helped.

Pre 98 Bubba...what can I say...legendary strain...looking good but not quite the Dankness of Larry OG...we shall see how she smokes.

ECSD....not gonna be a big yielder at all...reminds me a lot of DNA's LA Con...she smells great though....*_View attachment P1220272.JPG


View attachment P1220274.JPG


View attachment P1220275.JPG


View attachment P1220276.JPG


View attachment P1220277.JPG


View attachment P1230297.JPG


View attachment P1230298.JPG


View attachment P1230300.JPG


View attachment P1230302.JPG


View attachment P1230303.JPG


View attachment P1230305.JPG


View attachment P1230307.JPG


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

Pre 98 BubbaView attachment P1220278.JPG


View attachment P1220279.JPG


View attachment P1220281.JPG


View attachment P1230286.JPG


View attachment P1230288.JPG


View attachment P1230291.JPG


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

Ecsd

View attachment P1230292.JPG


View attachment P1230294.JPG


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 24, 2011)

i came, i saw, i came again.


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2011)

wally150 said:
			
		

> i came, i saw, i came again.




Lol...thanks bro.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 24, 2011)

H LEWIS welcome back good to see ya back with fire og that OG looks amazing... sweet kushes!!! heres even moreGREEN MOJO  i hope my bubba n my og s come out looking as good...


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Dr....may the dank be with you.


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 24, 2011)

That Larry OG is my freakin hero..stunning

I have some PK that looks real similar.. I need to take some photos

BTW, I was at the gym with headphones on, watching NFL today.. and what 

promo did I see on FOX?

Archer..

I had the headphones on, so I don't know if they were advertising for FX or what..

Is that about to be on the FOX Sunday night lineup after Simpsons?..

Is the Archer bandwagon about to get jumped on by like everyone?

nighty night


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2011)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> That Larry OG is my freakin hero..stunning
> 
> I have some PK that looks real similar.. I need to take some photos
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words....she really is a stunner...as for Archer I think it is staying on FX...Archer was *hosting* the Sunday night  Fox lineup as a kind of promo for sister channel FX and his show I think...cross promotion?


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2011)

Some snaps from tonight...things continue to coast right now...just playing the waiting game.View attachment P1240327.JPG


View attachment P1240329.JPG


View attachment P1240330.JPG


View attachment P1240332.JPG


View attachment P1240336.JPG


View attachment P1240315.JPG


View attachment P1240316.JPG


View attachment P1240317.JPG


View attachment P1240321.JPG


View attachment P1240331.JPG


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2011)

What ratio are you doing per gal for GH3 nutes? As in ml


----------



## ishnish (Jan 25, 2011)

:ciao:  Love your photography there HL!
:48:  I'm feeling back in the mood again since the big crash..
Are you running a cycle in the tent?


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> What ratio are you doing per gal for GH3 nutes? As in ml




Flora bloom 15ml
Flora Micro 10ml
No Flora grow unless they look N hungry


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2011)

How much grow if they start to yellow? 5ml to start? More? You dont take PPM, huh? Just start out at 5ml or so?


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2011)

ishnish said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Love your photography there HL!
> :48:  I'm feeling back in the mood again since the big crash..
> Are you running a cycle in the tent?




Thanks ish...I am running 9 girls in the flower tent right now...just flipped a Larry OG mom so I guess 10... More like 9.5 at this point.

Got my veg tent going as well...snakebite, white castle, 2 Larry OG moms, a pre 98 bubba clone, a LVPK clone...
Trying to grow as much prime bud as I can so I cam stockpile and take the summer off..been generous with friends so you can never have too much in my opinion.


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> How much grow if they start to yellow? 5ml to start? More? You dont take PPM, huh? Just start out at 5ml or so?




In flower they wld never get more then 5ml a gallon of grow from me...the micro has plenty of N.  Bro I only check ph....I don't have a feeding schedule set in stone...I feed by eye...if they look hungry they get fed. When I see a lil burn on the edges I back off a bit...check trichs and let her coast on nothing but water when I start liking what I see trich wise.   The 707 headbands have been tough...very heavy feeders and I have been playing catch up with them...


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2011)

show off!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2011)

Im with ya. I might try some GH in plain soil. I want to see and taste side by side if there is any bearing on differences. Thanx


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2011)

View attachment P1220277.JPG


View attachment P1230300.JPG


View attachment P1230298.JPG


View attachment P1230301.JPG


View attachment P1230306.JPG



Some Larry OG porn...she be at 37 days of flowering and she be DANK already...


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Im with ya. I might try some GH in plain soil. I want to see and taste side by side if there is any bearing on differences. Thanx




Hopefully I can give organic a go soon....   Very hard to get of the GH teet though....cheap and easy.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 31, 2011)

After seeing those pics I will definitely be ordering some Larry og.  Its in stock at SOW Amazing seeds right now.  Is that where you got your beans Hamster?  My buddy just moved to Cali about two weeks ago and he called me the other day telling me about the Larry OG he said it was the best stuff he has ever smoked, and he has smoked a lot of good herb.  Awesome pics.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a little View attachment dizzy.jpg
 after looking at all that dank!  

:w00t:


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> After seeing those pics I will definitely be ordering some Larry og.  Its in stock at SOW Amazing seeds right now.  Is that where you got your beans Hamster?  My buddy just moved to Cali about two weeks ago and he called me the other day telling me about the Larry OG he said it was the best stuff he has ever smoked, and he has smoked a lot of good herb.  Awesome pics.



Thanks Bro.....I did get the beans at SOW...and it is the dankest bud I have ever smoked or grown hands down. The beans are actually cheaper now since CC just added a bunch of new strains.


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Art lol.....hardest part is looking in the tent every night and not being able to sample any nugs........................................yet....lol


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2011)

Hamster, I just looked at the Cali Connection seedbank and they are selling a lot of strains for $50, thats half the price that every one else is selling their beans for.  Do you know of anybody ordering through the Cali Con website?


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 1, 2011)

Your plants have a great green. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Your plants have a great green. Very nice indeed.




Thanks bro....I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Hamster, I just looked at the Cali Connection seedbank and they are selling a lot of strains for $50, thats half the price that every one else is selling their beans for.  Do you know of anybody ordering through the Cali Con website?




Not sure but I thought their website does not ship to the USA....


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 1, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Hamster, I just looked at the Cali Connection seedbank and they are selling a lot of strains for $50, thats half the price that every one else is selling their beans for.  Do you know of anybody ordering through the Cali Con website?


Not to hijack, but I just saw on a site where they were selling for 50 as well. If I can find it I'll send you a PM.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Not to hijack, but I just saw on a site where they were selling for 50 as well. If I can find it I'll send you a PM.



Yeah def let me know if you find a legit bank.  Ill be doing my order next week some time.   If I can find them $50 I would prob try three strains.


----------



## darksideofthebloom (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe I must agree with, well, everyone here-- Larry OG is looking absolutely unprecedented.  can't wait to see them at harvest time-- congrats!


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2011)

darksideofthebloom said:
			
		

> I believe I must agree with, well, everyone here-- Larry OG is looking absolutely unprecedented.  can't wait to see them at harvest time-- congrats!



Thanks...by the time they are done they will look like they are spray painted silver...


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2011)

The veg tent right now....

View attachment P2130030.JPG


View attachment P2130031.JPG


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 17, 2011)

:hubba: What up "Master HL" how goes it?  I hope everything is fabulous like always... so i know you l.v.p.kush, pre98bubbakush n UR precious Larry OG are about to be ready right??? Why dont you give  us a lilttle xxx rated pics of the ladies that r  about to finish after all the working, pushing training and bending over.  So please if u could show us some dank bud porn we all love to see em thanks


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> :hubba: What up "Master HL" how goes it?  I hope everything is fabulous like always... so i know you l.v.p.kush, pre98bubbakush n UR precious Larry OG are about to be ready right??? Why dont you give  us a lilttle xxx rated pics of the ladies that r  about to finish after all the working, pushing training and bending over.  So please if u could show us some dank bud porn we all love to see em thanks



Thanks Dr and yes they are getting close....here are some shots. They are scattered around between a cpl threads.

7 weeks>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=660879#post660879

8 weeks>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54650

Will shoot more porn this weekend...might even put up a backdrop this time....lol


----------

